

Ask HN: help debug mapme, noob map app - messel
http://mapme.heroku.com
Request for assist debugging simple map script: please test from your locale http://mapme.heroku.com
======
messel
Request for assist debugging simple map script: please test from your locale
<http://mapme.heroku.com>

source: <http://github.com/victusfate/mapme>

------
andrewljohnson
Works for me.

